# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #8949 tzortzis, Κολωνάκι

## tzortzisd

Ξεκίνησε με την βοήθεια ολων που με συμβούλεψαν, αλλά χάριν στο διαθέσιμο χρονο επι τόπου του acoul να στηνεται στο Κολωνακι ο κόμβος 8949 με προοπτική ΒΒ. Μεγάλος δρόμος ο οποίος ελπίζω να καλυφθεί με ταχεία αλλά σταθερή πορεία!!!
Το scan και τα αποτελέσματα συντομα κοντά σας...

----------


## panoz

καλώς μας ήρθες, και σου εύχομαι πολλά και γεμάτα links  ::

----------


## kakis

Καλωσήρθες  ::   ::  και καλά links  ::  


Και άντε να δούμε και το partάκι σου  ::

----------


## acoul

Η Αθήνα πιάτο !!! Ακολουθεί το scan - τα τσιμπημένα APs κάτω από 50dbm  ::  


```
1: *  -43 awmn-1819-SV1CIM-AP 00:30:4F:2B:B9:98 infrastructure Channel:9
2: *  -50 awmn-6696 00:14:BF:A5:23:3F infrastructure Channel:11
3: *  -54 awmn-3914 00:02:6F:33:B9:ED infrastructure Channel:8
4: *  -55 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
5: *  -55 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
6: *  -56 awmn-533 00:02:6F:05:5A:4F infrastructure Channel:4
7: *  -61 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 infrastructure Channel:2
8: *  -66 awmn-4953 00:09:5B:2F:51:14 infrastructure Channel:1
9: *  -68 awmn-2523 00:09:5B:96:F0:58 infrastructure Channel:6
10: *  -70 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
11: *  -71 awmn-0588_2 00:11:2F:7C:4E:F5 infrastructure Channel:9
12: *  -71 awmn-19 00:40:05:55:DE:32 infrastructure Channel:5
13: *  -73 awmn-8221-titanas 00:0B:6B:4D:5A:E4 infrastructure Channel:10
14: *  -75 awmn-3667 00:11:95:69:BF:C7 infrastructure Channel:7
15: *  -75 awmn-4266 00:09:5B:2F:80:BD infrastructure Channel:7
16: *  -75 awmn-913-1915 00:0B:6B:36:B3:56 infrastructure Channel:11
17: *  -76 awmn-960 00:80:C8:15:10:E9 infrastructure Channel:11
18: *  -78 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9
19: *  -80 awmn-3267 00:0B:6B:35:E2:D3 infrastructure Channel:4
20: *  -80 awmn-913-HS1 00:02:6F:33:B9:D3 infrastructure Channel:9
21: *  -82 awmn-1338-1569 00:0B:6B:34:2F:18 infrastructure Channel:5
```

Από ένα άλλο σημείο έτσι αναφορικά μια και δεν μπορεί εκεί να μπει ιστός:


```
1: *  -54 awmn-3914 00:02:6F:33:B9:ED infrastructure Channel:8
2: *  -54 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
3: *  -61 awmn-533 00:02:6F:05:5A:4F infrastructure Channel:4
4: *  -64 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
5: *  -64 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9
6: *  -65 awmn-4953 00:09:5B:2F:51:14 infrastructure Channel:1
7: *  -67 awmn-19 00:40:05:55:DE:32 infrastructure Channel:5
8: *  -67 awmn-240 00:02:6F:33:B9:F9 infrastructure Channel:4
9: *  -72 awmn-806-3060 00:09:43:58:87:08 infrastructure Channel:8
10: *  -73 awmn-3267 00:0B:6B:35:E2:D3 infrastructure Channel:4
11: *  -73 awmn-913-1915 00:0B:6B:36:B3:56 infrastructure Channel:11
12: *  -74 awmn-2523 00:09:5B:96:F0:58 infrastructure Channel:6
13: *  -77 awmn-1338-1569 00:0B:6B:34:2F:18 infrastructure Channel:5
14: *  -79 awmn-913-HS1 00:02:6F:33:B9:D3 infrastructure Channel:9
15: *  -80 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
```

Δυστυχώς χώρος στη ταράτσα υπάρχει μόνο για δύο πιάτα !!

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικος! Ήταν να γίνει η αρχή!!!!  ::

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπόν από ό,τι κατάλαβα το μόνο κακό είναι η έλλειψη διαθέσιμων ιστών για πιάτα...Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να στησουμε αρτια 2 ΒΒ τουλάχιστον...
Καθε αρχή και δύσκολη θα έλεγε καποιος το 2003.
Τώρα ευτυχώς με σώσατε!! ευχή να μάθω αρκετά από την ιστορία.

----------


## dti

Η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι "χρειάζεται" κι ένα ap καθώς υπάρχει ένα κενό στα Ιλίσια,Μιχαλακοπούλου, Hilton, κλπ. 

Προηγούνται βέβαια τα bb links. 

Άντε να ξαναζωντανεύσει η περιοχή του Κολωνακίου (που έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο πολύ μετά το κατέβασμα του κόμβου του vardas...)

----------


## m0rales

οντως χρειαζεται ενα ΑΡ κιολας 
εγω χαρηκα με το σημα που ειδα το δικο μου

δεν παιζω φετες και με πιανεις αρκετα καλα 
dlink 900 12/5% 


-71 awmn-19 00:40:05:55 :: E:32 infrastructure Channel:

-67 awmn-19 00:40:05:55 :: E:32 infrastructure Channel:5 


αντε μπραβο να παρεις μπροστα

----------


## acoul

Για να ακούμε διαθεσιμότητα 802.11a, το άλλο άκρο θα πέσει ozonet και το πάμε για την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα !!

----------


## dimkasta

Έχετέ με στα υπόψιν.

----------


## lakis

Ενδιαφέρομαι για LINK σε Α μαζί σου υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός. 
Στην Wind φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ μας. 
Βλέπε πανοραμική στο κόμβο μου http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221

Titanas ID 8221 voip:82211 Email:[email protected]

----------


## nkar

Tzwrtzh tis fwto sou tis esteila

----------


## dti

> Για να ακούμε διαθεσιμότητα 802.11a, το άλλο άκρο θα πέσει ozonet και το πάμε για την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα !!


Ο εξοπλισμός που ανέλαβα να βρω είναι ήδη διαθέσιμος.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Όταν ξεκινήσεις να στήνεις τον κόμβο σου, σε περιμένω αν ενδιαφέρεσαι και εσύ για ενα bblink!!  ::  

Καλή αρχή!!

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερμπορντ και τις καρτουλες και μου μενει το πιατο.
Ας στησουμε το ΒΒ
Πήρα και το κουτί με connectors, POE και μου μένουν τα 2 feeders και 1 πιατο.
Λοιπον τι λετε? κανεις εκει?

----------


## acoul

Λυκαβητός going up again !!

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Λοιπον μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερμπορντ και τις καρτουλες και μου μενει το πιατο.
> Ας στησουμε το ΒΒ


Πότε ξεκινάμε δοκιμές;;;  ::

----------


## acoul

@ChoOSeN: Δεν πιάσαμε την omni σου στο scan και φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχουμε οπτική ... Δουλεύει κανονικά το AP του κόμβου σου;

----------


## ChoOSeN

> @ChoOSeN: Δεν πιάσαμε την omni σου στο scan και φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχουμε οπτική ... Δουλεύει κανονικά το AP του κόμβου σου;


Ναί αλλά η OMNI ήταν χωμένη ανάμεσα στα πιάτα!!  ::

----------


## acoul

Σειρά αυτή τη βδομάδα έχει ο θρυλικός Λυκαβηττός. Θα μιλήσουμε τηλεφωνικώς αύριο με τον tzortzisd για να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες ενεργοποίησης του κόμβου !!!

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό, εκτός από ιστό, αντιστηρίξεις (μάλλον δεν έχει χώρο για αντιρρίδες) και καλώδιο.
Έχω δώσει κάποιες ιδέες πώς μπορεί να γίνει η εγκατάσταση με δεδομένο τον περιορισμένο χώρο. 
Οτι χρειαστείτε (π.χ. πρεσσάρισμα καλωδίων), σφυρίξτε!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

τα feeder παρασκευαζονται απο τα κιτ nvak τα παρελαβα απο τον acoul και την τεταρτη θα στα φτιαξω  ::

----------


## tzortzisd

OK Τελεια. Ευχαριστω. Τωρα χάθηκα λιγο διότι τρέχω πολύ με υποχρεωσεις. Αλλά το συντομότερο δυνατον θα τα φτιάξουμε όλα

----------


## jamesbond

αν σε ενδιαφέρει ββ πές μου έχουμε τέλεια οπτική επαφή.

----------


## acoul

Στις επόμενες μέρες θα βρεθούμε στην ταράτσα προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση του κόμβου με συνολικά δύο BB ένα εκ των οποίων θα είναι με τον κόμβο ozonet #3298. Το δεύτερο θα γίνει προσπάθεια να βγει με EE #533 μια και υπάρχει η αρχική δέσμευση. Σε περίπτωση που δεν βγει θα γίνει scan και θα επιλεχθεί το καλύτερο σήμα για να κλείσει και το δεύτερο link. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας στρέψουν ένα πιάτο προς τον κόμβο από αύριο που λογικά θα γίνουν οι όλες εργασίες.

----------


## jamesbond

εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμα δύο ελεύθερα if το ένα είναι δεσμευμένο για nkar φυσικά, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να βγεί λίνκ και με κολωνάκι, μιας και ο κόμβος του Πλάτωνα είναι δύσκολος στη συντήρηση λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος

----------


## acoul

Ο Πλάτωνας εκτός από πρόεδρος του AWMN είναι και καλός φίλος. Όταν έχεις τάξει κάτι σε τέτοιον γαλανομάτη δύσκολα το ακυρώνεις !!  ::  Ο κόμβος του εξάλλου έχει μπει αρκετά καλά στο auto pilot. Είναι και παραμένει η πρώτη επιλογή!

----------


## jamesbond

ότι θέλετε απλά να ξέρετε ότι υπάρχει και εναλλακτική λύση

----------


## lakis

Tiatanas ID 8221
Πρεπει να με βλέπεις καθαρά η κεραία Sector 12dB κοιτάζει προς Λυκαβηττό, ο εξοπλισμός είναι ήδη στημένος.

----------


## jamesbond

για μένα πήγαινε αυτό?

----------


## acoul

Ποιός ο λόγος για ένα ozonet<-->tzortzisd<-->jamesbond link αφού υπάρχει το ozonet<-->alexa<-->jamesbond ?? Επίσης υπάρχει και το ozonet<-->katsaros_m<-->sv1cim<-->climber<-->jamesbond. 

... η ζωή μου κύκλους κάνει ...

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον παιδια καταφερα να επανελθω στην Αθηνα.
Το υπολογιζα για μια εβδομαδα αργοτερα αλλα γυρισα νωριτερα για δουλεια...
Λοιπον προς το τελος εβδομαδας πως το βλεπετε? θα με βοηθησετε?
αυριο το αργοτερο μεθευριο λογικα θα εχω τα παντα ετοιμα.. απο πλευρας εξοπλισμου

----------


## acoul

Θα χρειαστείς δύο feeders, πιάτο σου έχω πάρει.

----------


## tzortzisd

καλησπερα
συγνωμη για οσους προσπαθησαν να με βρουν και δεν καταφερα να επικοινωνηαω.
αλλα εχω μπλεξει σε δυσκολα πραγματα
ιδιαιτερα στον acoul που επανειλημμενα με βοηθησε και ετρεξε να με κυνηγησει.
δεν καταφερα να ερθω αθηνα ακομη.
προσπαθω!!!
ελπιζω το συντομοτερο γιατι αμαν αυτα τα ΒΒ που ηθελα να κανουμε τα κρεμασα αναποδα...

----------


## acoul

No problemo !!

Δεν φεύγουν τα BB, κοίτα να γεμίσεις καλά μπαταρίες και θα ενεργοποιήσουμε την ανατολική μεριά του Λυκαβηττού με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία !!

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον επεστρεψα στην Αθηνα παλι μετα απο πολυ καιρο....
Αυτο που λεγαμε για ΒΒ στο Κολωνακι....>>>μηπως ειναι καιρος να το κανουμε. Ο Acoul ειναι ετοιμος και εγω εχω τον εξοπλισμο...
Λοιπον βουρ ξανα για καλα αποτελεσματα. Οποιος θελει και μπορει...
Βασικα ξερει ο Acoul καλυτερα...

----------


## acoul

Αύριο θα είναι στη λέσχη ο nvak με feeders. Θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις δύο. Επίσης θα είναι και ο dti που μπορεί να σου ετοιμάσει τα καλώδια με τους connectors. Χρειάζεται να ετοιμάσεις το routerboard στο κουτί του που είπαμε τη τελευταία φορά. Το link από τη μεριά του OZOnet σε περιμένει, και είχαμε μείνει στο να πατήσει το άλλο άκρο στον EE με τη βοήθεια του morales από τον οποίο έχω καιρό να ακούσω τελευταία ...

----------


## freenet

Ίσως θα βόλευε για την επανενεργοποίηση της περιοχής και ένα λινκ προς μεριά Ζωγράφου.Είμαι διαθέσιμος μιας και η οπτική μου προς την περιοχή είνα πολύ καλή.Τσεκ φωτος

----------


## nkar

θυμιζω οτι εχω κι εγω ελευθερο IF αν εξυπηρετει προς Ζωγραφου

----------


## m0rales

οπως και του #533 το οποιο απλα περιμενει και ειναι στραμενο προς εσενα ηδη

----------


## jamesbond

φυσικά είμαι και εγώ εδώ που σε έχω φάτσα κάρτα!!!!

----------


## dti

> Αύριο θα είναι στη λέσχη ο nvak με feeders. Θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις δύο. Επίσης θα είναι και ο dti που μπορεί να σου ετοιμάσει τα καλώδια με τους connectors


Τα καλώδια παραδίδονται σήμερα, feeders εντός των προσεχών ημερών. Μάλλον την Κυριακή πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί το στήσιμο.

----------


## acoul

Ένα 80ρι πιάτο και μια atheros κοιτούν από σήμερα προς Λυκαβηττό ξανά. Αν βρει χρόνο ο tzortzis αύριο θα κλείσει το link ozonet<-->tzortzis και θα προσπαθήσουμε για το tzortzis<-->EE. Αν δεν βγει το δεύτερο άκρο, σειρά έχουν ο freenet και nkar !! Η ανατολική πλευρά του Λυκαβηττού αναγεννιέται ξανά !!

----------


## acoul

Το link ozonet<-->tzortzis είναι σε λειτουργία από σήμερα στα 54Mbit/0dbm !! Στις επόμενες μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί και το link ΕΕ<-->tzortzis

----------


## slapper

Well done!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μπήκε πανοραμική φωτογραφία στο WiND

----------


## tzortzisd

Και για πείτε...
..Και το ΑΡ που λεγαμε..
κανείς καμία ιδέα...εστω ευχη!!!  ::  
..και μετα...και μετά..Πάντως κάποια στιγμή ελπίζω να μάθω τόσα τουλάχιστον ώστε να μπορέσω αρκετά μονος μου να στήσω εναν άλλον κομβο. εε acoul???!!! χαχα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ εύκολο, παρακολουθείς πώς στήθηκε ο κόμβος και το ένα λινκ από τον Αλέξανδρο και έπειτα το επαναλαμβάνεις κι εσύ.Το οποιο troubleshooting θα γίνει εδώ μεσα  ::   ::  

Λοιπόν όποτε θέλετε να οργανώσουμε μια δοκιμή πείτε μου.Τα έχω όλα εκτός απο πιάτο που είναι πολύ εύκολο φυσικά να βρω.

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον ενώ είχαμε στησει τα πιάτα οπτικά και το λινκ με acoul επαιζε πολυ καλα, σήμερα ανεβήκαμε στην ταρατσα για να τα ευθυγραμμισουμε. Και ειδα κατι απιστευτο. O acoul τα είχε βάλει τις προάλλες μονο με το μάτι σε τοσο καλη στόχευση που μονο 2 dbi καλύτερα στο μέγιστο καταφέραμε να τα διορθώσουμε.
Μπράβο acoul!!!!
bravo!!!

Acoul++++

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Λοιπον ενώ είχαμε στησει τα πιάτα οπτικά και το λινκ με acoul επαιζε πολυ καλα, σήμερα ανεβήκαμε στην ταρατσα για να τα ευθυγραμμισουμε. Και ειδα κατι απιστευτο. O acoul τα είχε βάλει τις προάλλες μονο με το μάτι σε τοσο καλη στόχευση που μονο 2 dbi καλύτερα στο μέγιστο καταφέραμε να τα διορθώσουμε.
> Μπράβο acoul!!!!
> bravo!!!
> 
> Acoul++++


Η στόχευση με το μάτι παραείναι εύκολη και αποτελεσματική! Άσχετα αν μερικοί δεν το πιστεύουν..
Όλα τα λινκς μου είναι στοχευμένα με μάτι και πυξίδα. Φυσικά τα έχω επαληθεύσει μέσω προγράμματος για κεντράρισμα!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Acoul++++


ούτε να σε είχαν δασκαλέψει ... βάλε μερικά + ακόμη βρε παιδί μου  ::  Ο κόμβος είναι έτοιμος και μονωμένος για τους δύσκολους καιρούς. Η σκυτάλη στον κ. morales για αλφάδιασμα από τη μεριά του EE ώστε να δρομολογήσουμε το περιβόητο link που θα φέρει τον EE στο κέντρο και από εκεί σε άλλους κόμβους με καλές και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές !!!

----------


## tzortzisd

ε τι να κανω acoul, ετσι είναι αυτα. Και οι ικανότητες δεν κρυβονται!!! 
αυτο ξεφευγει απο το θέμα αλλά με εχεις βοηθήσει παρα πολύ, τοσο τρεξιμο στην ταρατσα, απο δω και απο εκει!!!
Καλά ελπίζω οπως παρακολουθώ εσένα, αλλά και απο οτι ακουω και μου λένε και ολα τα υπολοιπα παιδιά του awmn να καταφέρω να γίνω και να παραμείνω ενεργός...  ::   ::   ::  
να γινει ενεργο το σημειο αυτο του κεντρου και με την δική μου ποταπη βοήθεια..

----------


## freenet

Εμείς που είμαστε 7-8 hops μακριά απο τον acoul, δεν θα μας προτιμήσετε να μας φέρετε πιο κοντά στο κέντρο? σνιφ σνιφ




> E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.2.19.1
> 
> Tracing route to orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 9 ms <1 ms <1 ms routerpc.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.3]
> 2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-freenet.davidcas.awmn [10.26.137.235]
> 3 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-davidcas.nikosaei.awmn [10.42.53.225]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms wrc2-router.nikosaei.awmn [10.42.53.2]
> ...

----------


## acoul

Ο εξοπλισμός για την λειτουργία AccessPoint και ενός τρίτου BackBone link με freenet βρίσκεται στον κόμβο πλέον. θα γίνει μια μελέτη για την τοποθέτηση ενός μπράτσου σε κάθετο τοίχο και θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες αμέσως μετά. Με χαρά χαιρετώ τον ενθουσιασμό του tzortzis να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη του κορμού του AWMN. μακάρι να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα και για άλλους νέους μια και εκεί βρίσκεται το μέλλον του δικτύου !!

----------


## freenet

Μπορώ μέσα στο Σ/Κ να είμαι έτοιμος κι εγώ απο τη μεριά μου!!!

----------


## acoul

Λαμπρά !!

----------


## freenet

Έστησα ένα interface που στοχεύει περίπου προς την περιοχή του tzortzisd.Εκπέμπει ως ΑΡ,δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να κάνω κάποια καλύτερη στόχευση πιο ακριβή αν μπορείτε σκανάρετε το.Είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση στους 5250.

----------


## tzortzisd

Πολυ ωραια!!! αλλά αυτες τις μερες ειμαι πνιγμενος...αλλα θα προσπαθησω freenet το συντομοτερο. για Παρασκευη να στησω και τον υπολοιπο εξοπλισμο..

----------


## freenet

Αν έχεις εξοπλισμό στα 2,4Ghz μπορείς να ευθυγραμμιστείς με τον κόμβο μου έχοντας ως οδηγό το σήμα από το ΑΡ για να ξέρεις πού να στοχεύσεις και μετά να το γυρίσεις σε ΑΡ για να στοχεύσω κι εγώ

----------


## acoul

ενεργοποιήθηκε το link και το BGP με EE μετά το αλφάδιασμα από τον commando morales στον ΕΕ. Στον κόμβο υπάρχει ακόμη ένα wrap για ένα BB και ένα AP που θα ενεργοποιηθούν στις επόμενες μέρες !!

----------


## acoul

Μπήκαν τα σχετικά φίλτρα και οι timers όπως κάθε σωστός κόμβος κορμού οφείλει να υλοποιεί άμεσα με την ενεργοποίηση του BGP !! Περισσότερα σχετικά με τα φίλτρα και τους timers εδώ: BGP φίλτρο, BGP timers

----------


## freenet

κάνατε κανένα σκανάρισμα προς Ζωγράφου παιδιά?
Πιάσατε το σήμα απο το if που έχω γυρίσει προς τα εσάς?

----------


## tzortzisd

τα scans που εχουν γινει φαινονται στην αρχη. αν κοιταξεις ειναι και το δικο σου node-id

----------


## acoul

περιμένουμε ένα ειδικό μπράτσο από τον sw1jra που θα μπει το τρίτο πιάτο και η omni, stay tuned !!

----------


## freenet

Τι μπράτσο είναι αυτό? Σαν αυτά που κάνουν γωνία 90 μοιρών? Θα το βάλετε πάνω στον ιστό? Αν το πάρεις βγάλε μια φωτο σε παρακαλώ να το δώ γιατί κι εγώ χρειάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## anticlimatix

Καλησπέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, αλλά σκεφτόμαστε κι εμείς με τον Slapper να στήσουμε τα link μας σε Α, δημιουργόντας εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς τον acoul/ozonet.
Σε σχέση με εσένα έχω άριστη οπτική επαφή από το σπίτι μου και νομίζω είσαι στο ιδανικότερο σημείο για link. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μπορούμε να ψάξουμε διεξοδικότερα.

----------


## acoul

έχει προκύψει ένα πρόβλημα με τη διαχείριση και το νέο μπράτσο που λέγαμε να βάλουμε. Θα παγώσουμε για λίγο τις εργασίες για να χωνέψουν τα δύο πιάτα. εξοπλισμός υπάρχει για ένα ακόμη πιάτο και μια omni, το πιάτο το έχει προλάβει ο freenet.

----------


## slapper

ok alex οπότε το ξεχνάμε προς το παρόν εκτός άμα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για αργότερα!!! Αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθούσε αυτό το link αλλά όπως ξέρεις τα πράγματα είναι λίγο ζόρικα για την περιοχή οπότε δεν έχουμε πολλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές!!!

Ίδωμεν!!! θα ξαναπώ στο γείτονα μπας και κάνω τίποτα με την διπλανή πολυκατοικία. Από το scan που έκανα πιάνω τον gvaf και μάλιστα παλιότερα είχα κάνει και connect στο ap του.. βέβαια μιλάμε για b...
Ελπίζω στην διπλανή ταράτσα να βλέπω προς αμπελόκηπους!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Καλώς... Οπότε το link σε Α για αρχή το ξεχνάμε. Αν μπεί πάνω η omni κάτι μπορεί να παίξει πάντως και να γυρίσουμε το link με τον slapper σε Α  ::  Έστω κι αυτό για μας είναι ενδιαφέρουσα προοπτική πιστεύω.

----------


## tzortzisd

...

----------


## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan από την 12dbi omni με senao κάρτα που ενεργοποίησε χωρίς βοήθεια αυτή τη φορά ο tzortzis και η οποία πρόκειται να τεθεί στις υπηρεσίες του δικτύου από αύριο:



> 1: * -59 awmn-588-6346 00:30:4F:37:19:91 probe Channel:0
> 2: * -65 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 infrastructure Channel:2
> 3: * -66 awmn-913 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 infrastructure Channel:4
> 4: * -67 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -69 awmn-3914 00:02:6F:33:B9:ED infrastructure Channel:8
> 6: * -69 awmn-7051(seaman)-AP 00:0B:6B:34:97:5A infrastructure Channel:10
> 7: * -72 awmn-8221-Titanas 00:0B:6B:30:C7:A9 infrastructure Channel:10
> 8: * -74 awmn-5089-test 00:02:8A:E6E:13 infrastructure Channel:11
> 9: * -79 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:0D:BD:A4A:A5 probe Channel:0

----------


## nektariosko

....ειμαι και εγω εδω!!!!

----------


## acoul

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί κανονικά το Access Point του κόμβου. Είναι ανοικτό για όλους και μοιράζει αυτόματα 1 IP για κάθε client μέσω DHCP.

----------


## slapper

Great!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzortzisd

hope so...!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

και τα στατιστικούλια: Wireless, Internet Λυκαβητός is on the air again !!

----------


## jamesbond

αν γουστάρετε υπάρχει if και απο δώ!

----------


## acoul

έχεις μια μανία με τους κύκλους και τα τρίγωνα ... κοίτα να έρθεις στον Καραβίτη τη Πέμπτη εκεί θα υπάρχουν πολλά links που θα ψάχνονται και καλή παρέα !!

----------


## jamesbond

what is Καραβίτη ?????
γιατί ρε καλά είναι τα backup λινκ!!!

----------


## nektariosko

θα σε παρω τηλ και θα σου πω james...

----------


## slapper

ελάτε πέμπτη έχει ωραίο φαί...  ::   ::

----------


## tzortzisd

μακαρι να μπορουσα κ εγς αλλα λογω γιορτης...δυσκολο

----------


## tzortzisd

Παρακαλούνται οι όποιοι clients (AP is up&running open) να σημειώνουν στο wind τη θέση τους και την σύνδεση στο ΑΡ.
Φιλικά
Δημήτρης

----------


## freenet

Σε πιάνω μια χαρά με -68 σε σκαν που έκανα με την ομνι.
Πότε προβλέπεις να στήνεις if, μπορεις να σκανάρεις προς τη μεριά μου για να βρεις το if που έχω γυρίσει.

----------


## tzortzisd

Προς το παρον, δεν μπορω να ανεβω. Αντι για ταρατσα, amoxil και στο κρεβατι.

----------


## filip5

εδώ και μια εβδομάδα περίπου είμαι συνδεδεμένος σαν client.
έχω ταχύτητες μέχρι περίπου 150Κ. 
το SNR δεν μπορω να το δω με το dlink μου
η απόσταση είναι λίγο μεγάλη αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχω βρει πιο κοντινό access point

σημείωσα τη σύνδεση στο wind
ευχαριστώ πολύ και καλές συνδέσεις!

----------


## antony++

Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα χτες το βράδυ ότι πιάνω το AP του tzortzis από το δικό μου στο Π.Φάληρο. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχε εμφανιστεί άλλο awmn στο scan (εκτός από Πειραιά που είμαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος). Έχω καλούτσικη οπτική προς τα πάνω, οπότε αν παίζει να βγεί και κανένα ΒΒ θα είναι καλό γενικά και για τα N. Προάστια. Τώρα πάμε κέντρο μέσω Λαμίας που λένε...  ::  

(Έστειλα και pm μέσω WiND σχετικά)

----------


## freenet

Αντε tzortzisd μόλις γίνεις καλά, έχεις στο τσεπάκι σου 2 ΒΒ ακόμα!!!

----------


## tzortzisd

Ενημερωτικά καθετη πόλωση στο feeder για τους clients για οποιον ρωτησε.

----------


## acoul

> Αντε tzortzisd μόλις γίνεις καλά, έχεις στο τσεπάκι σου 2 ΒΒ ακόμα!!!


από εκεί που είναι έχει τη μισή Αθήνα ...  ::  το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει φυσικός χώρος κατάληλος για το μπράτσο οπότε θέλει λίγο υπομονή ... ο εξοπλισμός πάντως υπάρχει, τις τρύπες δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμη που θα τις κάνουμε ...

----------


## antony++

Έκανα κάτι εργασίες χτες στη ταράτσα και είπα να κάνω και μια δοκιμή!!! 
Μόλις απέκτησες νέο πελάτη (00:11:F5:47:E0:2D)  :: 

Θα το κόψω σύντομα το λινκ βέβαια, γιατί με b στα 7.5 km πιάνω καλό σήμα μόνο αυξάνοντας την ισχύ. Έβαλα το πιάτο ψηλά και σκάναρα τη περιοχή μήπως πιάνω και κανέναν άλλο από Αθήνα μεριά, αλλά δυστυχώς τίποτα. Πλήρης ησυχία από awmn SSIDs (εκτός του #8949)...

----------


## acoul

για αυτό το λόγο το έβαλε ο tzortzis το AP να' ναι καλά !! Ο konkoul #8093 είναι σε φάση μεταπήδησης σε Bx οπότε δες μήπως υπάρχει οπτική, μιλάμε για ένα link με τον stefanos #2561 μέσω anka PR λόγω κονέ αυτές τις μέρες και το άλλο με verano #4342 ή soleo #7817. δες αν μπορείς να μπεις κάπου μέσα σε αυτά ... !!

----------


## antony++

Τον konkoul είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τον βλέπω εδώ με τόσες πολυκατοικίες, αλλά του έστειλα ένα μήνυμα. 

Με τον verano έχω επικοινωνήσει. Είχαμε προσπαθήσει και παλιότερα, αλλά τώρα έχω σηκώσει το πιάτο κοντά στα 4 μέτρα για να πιάσω τον tzortzis, οπότε μπορεί να έφταιγε αυτό. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία εξάλλου.  :: 

Και με τον soleo πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική τώρα που το λές! Και απ'ότι βλέπω διαχειριστής είσαι εσύ! Τώρα γυρνάω το πιάτο σε AP στο κανάλι 1. Αν μπορείς να κάνεις ένα scan...  ::

----------


## acoul

από εβδομάδα θα στηθεί ο εξοπλισμός στο κόμβο soleo οπότε μιλάμε ξανά ... δες αν πιάνεις το AP του verano ...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> για αυτό το λόγο το έβαλε ο tzortzis το AP να' ναι καλά !! Ο konkoul #8093 είναι σε φάση μεταπήδησης σε Bx οπότε δες μήπως υπάρχει οπτική, μιλάμε για ένα link με τον stefanos #2561 μέσω anka PR λόγω κονέ αυτές τις μέρες και το άλλο με verano #4342 ή soleo #7817. δες αν μπορείς να μπεις κάπου μέσα σε αυτά ... !!


Αν είναι να κάνετε λινκ με stefanos, τότε να κάνω εγώ λινκ με το soleo. Με τον stefanos έχω επιβεβαιωμένη οπτική και μένει από τη μεριά μου να κεντράρω το πιάτο.

----------


## freenet

Κανένα νέο για το λινκ με tzortzis?

----------


## acoul

αναμένουμε επαφή με διαχειριστή για σχετικό ψήσιμο στο που θα μπει το τρίτο πιάτο και ο οποίος απουσιάζει εδώ και καιρό στο εξωτερικό ...

----------


## freenet

ε τοτε γιατι δεν βάζετε καμία ....δορυφορική?  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Το θέμα είναι που να γίνουν οι τρύπες, το δώμα είναι του διαχειριστή, τα κάγκελα σάπια, και η πλάτη της δίπλα πολυκατοικίας επίφοβη για μπλεξίματα ...

----------


## Ventrix

Ορίστε τι έπιασα απο το μπαλκόνι μου με ένα απλό scan απο το λάπτοπ με την embedded κάρτα του...
Αν πράγματι είσαι Κολωνάκι, σε πιάνω απο παγκράτι τέλεια! (κοίτα την υπογραφή για την ακριβή μου τοποθεσία) 1.5km απόσταση

----------


## tzortzisd

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας.
Δυστυχως λογω καταστασεων, απουσιαζω απο την ενεργο δραση!!!
και δεν προβλεπεται αλλαγη για μερικες εβδομαδες ακομη.
συγνωμη σε οσους δεν μπορω να βοηθησω αλλά είναι υπερ των δυνατοτητων μου.

----------


## Ventrix

δεν πειράζει, έτσι και αλλιώς και εγώ σε 1.5 χρόνο θα επιστρέψω, αλλά ήδη ονειρεύομαι ένα τέλειο λινκ!

----------


## tzortzisd

Ξανα παλι επανω ολα οκ

----------


## tana

Καλησπέρα σε ολους. Μόλις χθες ξεκίνισα την διαδικασια ενεργοποιησης του κόμβου πελάτη (για αρχη). Σήμερα είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω και κάποιους απο την παρέα των Αμπελοκήπων στο καθιερωμενο meeting. Μετα απο ενα scan που εκανα σημερα με το λαπ τοπ στην ταρατσα (με ενσωματωμενη κεραια) βρηκα 3 nodes απο τα οποια πιστευω οτι εχω καλυτερη επαφη με το 8949(Tzortzisd). Απο το wind βγαινει καθαρο. Με το Network Stumbler μου εδωσε -82 db στην καλυτερη περιπτωση. Για να μην μακρολογω με ποιον τροπο μπορω να κανω καποιο scan σε συνεργασια με καποιον που εχει εξοπλισμο ετσι ωστε να προχωρησω στα επομενα βηματα? Υπαρχει καποια ειδικη θεματικη ενοτητα που πρεπει να το αναφερω η απλα ειναι στη ευχερεια καποιου μελους?

Υ.Γ. Εννοειται οτι κερναω καφε και σπιτικα εδεσματα.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.  ::

----------


## Ventrix

tzortzisd κάνω προσπάθειες απο το σπίτι να συνδεθώ.
Έχεις dhcp ανοιχτό; Πού θα πάει, θα σε πιάσω!

----------


## acoul

το AP είναι auto pilot αλλά πρέπει να παίζει κανονικά, πέρα από κάποια προβλήματα που είχαμε με ένα switch και κάτι acoulo-blizies πρέπει να είναι jet ... !!

Στατιστικούλια

----------


## basos

Γεια και από μένα (ως πελάτη του κόμβου). 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει δυνατοτητα απόδοσης σταθερής ΙΡ ή και ενός υποδικτύου. Αρκετό καιρό τώρα με το DHCP παίρνω την ίδια ΙΡ. Απλά θα ήθελα να διασφαλίσω ότι δε θα αλλάξει σε μια μέρα τυχαία διότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το domain.

Βασίλης

----------


## tzortzisd

Η αληθεια είναι οτι η πιο σιγουρη λυση είναι αυτή ενός ΒΒ.
Αλλιως δεν θα υπήρχε ο διαχωρισμός AP & BB.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου προσφέρω σταθερή ΙΡ μεσω ΑΡ αλλά δυστυχώς εχω μπλοκάρει και με τα ΒΒ λινκς. δεν βρισκω χώρο για αλλα..
Δυστυχώς
Φιλικά
Δημήτρης

----------


## alasondro

γιατί δεν του δίνεις του ανθρώπου τσάμπα είναι....ντροπή....

b.t.w αύτο που λες με τον διαχωρισμό ap και bb είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο
και λάθος

----------


## freenet

τα εχεις κόψει τα υποδίκτυα σου στο c-class σου? ενα 8αρι ειναι ευκολο να του δώσεις. Μια απο το 8αρι παιρνει το ΑΡ σου και τις αλλες στον πελάτη με GW την ΙΡ του AP απο το subnet.

----------


## acoul

> γιατί δεν του δίνεις του ανθρώπου τσάμπα είναι....ντροπή....
> 
> b.t.w αύτο που λες με τον διαχωρισμό ap και bb είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο
> και λάθος


και ο tzortzis για client πήγαινε και έβγαλε Bx και εξυπηρετεί κόσμο και φυσικά αποφασίζει τι και πως στα του κόμβου του. Αν δώσει το Σύνταγμα subnet το συζητάμε, προς στιγμή ο Λυκαβηττός εξυπηρετεί σαν AWMN freespot για όλους με dhcp και 1 IP per client, όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν έχει και άλλες ταράτσες η περιοχή !!

@freenet: ο Λυκαβηττός καλύπτει την μισή Αθήνα και δεν σηκώνει υποδίκτυα, το AP ήδη είναι φορτωμένο ... για πάμε για Bx και εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε, όλοι εννοώ !!

----------


## basos

Οσον αφορα το την πολιτικη για τα υποδικτυα το καταλαβαινω. Οντος δεν ειναι κοπος αλλα εξαρταται πχ και απο το χρονο που διαθετει κανεις. Απο την αλλη τεχνητος διαχωρισμος λογω του τροπου συνδεσης δε νομιζω οτι χωρα σε αυτο το δικτυο. Το δικτυο δεν ειναι μονο η υλικη υποδομη συνδεσιμοτητας αλλα και οι υπηρεσιες. Μια σταθερη ΙΡ βολευει (αυτο βασικα με ενδιαφερει, υπαρχει και το ΝΑΤ εξαλου) σε οσους θελουν να ειναι μονιμοι και να στησουν και κατι αλλο . 

Το οτι καποιοι ασχολουνται με τη ΒΒ συνδεσιμοτητα δε σημαινει οτι οι υπολοιποι δεν ειναι διατεθιμενοι να προσφερουν και σε αλλα επιπεδα (χωρις να θελω να τους απαξιωσω).

Οσο για ΒΒ ειναι μια πιθανοτητα, για αργοτερα. (Αν και νομιζω οτι η περιοχη ειναι αρκετα δικτυομενη).

----------


## acoul

στείλε μου την MAC σου με pm για σταθερή IP. το θέμα του subnet ισχύει για όλους, ακόμη και σε δικό μου πελάτη, οι λόγοι έχουν διατυπωθεί πιο πάνω και σε άλλες ενότητες. με αυτό το τρόπο διασφαλίζεται και η ποιότητα των όποιων υπηρεσιών σε επίπεδα που αναδεικνύουν το AWMN και όχι να θυμίζουν εποχές dialup 56k ... η περιοχή έχει ανάγκη από κόμβους κορμού. η εποχή είναι κατάλληλη να το σκεφτείς μια και ο tana & icemangr είναι σε φάση δημιουργίας Bx στην περιοχή σου. θα μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις και βοηθηθείς ... σκέψου το, το awmn είναι πιο πολύ τι δίνω και όχι τι παίρνω και αυτό που χρειάζεται πιο πολύ είναι backbone και όχι leaching. όσο για το AP του tzotzis των ευχαριστούμε που το προσφέρει με την όποια πολιτική έχει επιλέξει και φυσικά που είναι σεβαστή.

 <-- Click me
δεν είναι κουκλί ?? κόστος όσο μια καλή κάρτα γραφικών, για πάμε ταράτσα !!

----------


## basos

Αυτο ηθελα να πω πιο πανω. Οτι κακως θεωρεις τους πελατες ως leechers. Διοτι αυτο που διακινείται εντος του δικτύου γινεται και με τη συνεισφορα πελατων. Σκεψου το ιντερνετ να ηταν μονο για επικοινωνια..

Ναι οσο για το ΑΠ του tzortzi μπραβο του. 

Για το ΒΒ εννοεις φανταζομαι να κανω κατι πριν γινει το λινκ ozonet-icemangr-tana . Γενικα υπαρχει καποιος σχεδιασμος του ΒΒ ή είναι οπου υπαρχει δυνατοτητα το στηνουμε?

----------


## acoul

σεβαστή η κάθε άποψη ... στα έργα κολλάμε λίγο αλλά το παλεύουμε ... αν θέλεις πάντως να το κουβεντιάσουμε και από κοντά και για το θέμα του Bx κόμβου, την Πέμπτη μετά τις 16:00 θα είμαι στη λέσχη !!

----------


## basos

Υπαρχει καποιο bandwidth limiting (καi oxi traffic shapping). Θα θελα να μάθω αν ειναι "υπηρεσία" του AP ή του δικτύού γενικότερα. Οπως και να χει δε βλεπω το λογο να υπάρχει . Ενα laod balancing θα αρκουσε.. Εξαλλου τις βραδυνες ώρες λιγοι ειναι online.

----------


## sb-er

Γεια σε όλους.

Hello tzortzis. Είμαι ο κόμβος #12599 (Παγκράτι), έχω καλή θέα με Λυκαβηττό (όπως πολλοί άλλοι) & είμαστε στο 1,5 χλμ . Σε βλέπω αρκετά καλά, αλλά όταν βάζω automatic IP, δεν παίρνω IP από τον DHCP σου. Μήπως ξέρεις γιατί? Μήπως δεν έχω αρκετά δυνατό σήμα?

Sb-er
Θανάσης

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος και το Access Point επαναλειτουργούν κανονικά από χθες μετά από κάποιο διάστημα παύσης.

----------


## acoul

μετά από νυχτερινή επέμβαση του κομβούχου, χωρίς καμία βοήθεια αυτή τη φορά, αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη στο δεύτερο router και δουλεύει πλέον κανονικά και η δεύτερη omni του κόμβου που καλύπτει τις Βορειοανατολικές περιοχές με ήδη κάποιους πελάτες μέσα.

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, οι κόποι δικαιώνονται !!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ο κόμβος και το Access Point επαναλειτουργούν κανονικά από χθες μετά από κάποιο διάστημα παύσης.


Αγαπητέ κύριε διαχειρηστά,

Σας πιάνουμε από μεγάλη απόσταση με εξαιρετικά δυνατό σήμα.

Συγκεκριμένα σας πιάσαμε στην Επίδαυρο από τον κόμβο 2074, σε απόσταση ~65 χιλιομέτρων (FSL = 136.58db) με εξαιρετικά δυνατό σήμα (-80db).

Το scan πραγματοποιήθικε με πιάτο 1.2μέτρα (κέρδος 27db) και 2 μέτρα καλώδιο (2db απώλειες το πολύ).

Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς έχουμε EIRP = -80 + 136.58 - 27 + 2 = *31.58db η συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ σου !!! (και χωρίς να έχουμε υπολογίσει απώλεια σήματος για άλλους λόγους όπως πχ διάφορα ατμοσφαιρικά φαινόμενα σκόνης, υδρατμών στα 60 χιλιόμετρα θάλασσας, κλπ).*

Η απίστευτα υψηλή συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ σου, δικαιολογείτε με την χρήση της 12db όμνι κεραίας και κάρτας senao 200mw (23db), αφού προφανώς ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ισχύ, και εκπέμπεις 23+12-απώλειες καλωδίων= ~33-34db

Η μέτρηση μου επαλιθεύετε κάνοντας ένα απλό search στο φόρουμ (ψάξε για "awmn-8949"), όπου φαίνετε χαρακτηριστικά ότι είσαι ο δυνατότερος κόμβος στην περιοχή, και παρότι το kismet του acoul δεν πρέπει να μετράει πάντα σωστά (σε κάποιο σε έχει με -33 σήμα, όπου θα έπρεπε να εξέπεμπες πάνω από 45db), σε όλα τα scan έχεις πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά από κόμβους που είναι κοντύτερα από εσένα, ενώ άμα υπολογίσεις την eirp σου με βάση το τι πιάνουν οι άλλοι, θα δεις ότι αυτή κυμαίνετε από 25 έως 35db....

Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις ότι το νόμιμο όριο ισχύς εκπομπής είναι τα 20db EIRP (συνολικά εκπομπόμενη ισχύ, δηλαδή κέρδος κεραίας μείον απώλειες καλωδίων συν έξοδος κάρτας). Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρει να εκπέμπεις νόμιμα ή όχι, εμένα πάντως δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θες να είσαι νόμιμος.

Ως μέλος όμως αυτής της κοινότητας, θέλω να σε πληροφορίσω ότι η συμπεριφορά αυτή είναι αντιοικολογική, αφού ρυπαίνεις απίστευτα την περιοχή όχι απλά κοντά σου, αλλά και μακριά (σκέψου το -80 στα 65 χιλιόμετρα), αλλά είναι και αντιδεοντολογική, αφού ρυπαίνοντας εμποδίζεις άλλα ΑΡ να λειτουργούν απροβλημάτιστα, λόγο της δικής σου υπερβολικής ισχύς.

Τέλος να σου πω ότι η κεραία που έχεις επιλέξει για ΑΡ, είναι ακατάλληλη για το σημείο που είσαι, καθότι λόγο της υψηλού της κέρδους (12db omni), έχει εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο κάθετο εύρως 7 μοίρες συνήθως ανάλογα την μάρκα, και αν δεν έχει downtilt, τότε το εύρως της από το επίπεδο σου είναι μόνο 3.5 μοίρες προς τα κάτω, και κάποιο πελάτες σου δεν θα πιάνουν τόσο καλά. Επιπροσθέτος από ότι είδα όλοι σου οι πελάτες βρίσκονται σε εύρος 90 μοιρών από τον κόμβο σου, οπότε θα μπορούσες να τους είχες καλύψει με μια sector 90 μοιρών υψηλότερης απολαβής από ότι η omni που έχεις σήμερα, και με αυτήν θα κάλυπτες καλύτερα τους πελάτες σου, *ακόμα και χαμηλόνοντας της υπερβολική εκπομπή που έχεις* .
*
Να σε παρακαλέσω για ακόμα μια φορά, να ελλατώσεις την έξοδο της κάρτας σου, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το νόμιμο όριο ισχύς (20db eirp σημαίνει το πολύ 10db στην κάρτα σου, 200 φορές λιγότερο από ότι εκπέμπεις τώρα), αν και με βάση την απόσταση των πελατών σου, θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με πολύ λιγότερη ισχύ (5db έξοδο κάρτας)....*

----------


## tzortzisd

Λοιπον να τα παρουμε απο την αρχη..

----------


## tzortzisd

H omni πρεπει να ειναι 24dbi καυ αυτο διοτι την εχω αγορασει και αν θυμαμαι καλα ετσι ειναι. Και επισης ποτε δεν εχω αγορασει 200mw καρτα. Οποτε μου φαινεται λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο που λες. ωστοσο Ευχαριστω που ενημερωνεις καθως αν παιζει πανω απο οτι χρειαζεται ειναι ασκοπο, ποσο μαλλον πανω απο το επιτρεπτο οριο. Ωστοσο επειδη ειναι ψηλα ο κομβος μπορει να εχει καλη οπτικη σε πολλα πεδια.
Αλλα μου φαινεται να μπορει να εκπεμπει τοσο αυξημενα εξοπλισμος που δεν εχει αυτη την δυνατοτητα.

----------


## papashark

> H omni πρεπει να ειναι 24dbi καυ αυτο διοτι την εχω αγορασει και αν θυμαμαι καλα ετσι ειναι. Και επισης ποτε δεν εχω αγορασει 200mw καρτα. Οποτε μου φαινεται λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο που λες. ωστοσο Ευχαριστω που ενημερωνεις καθως αν παιζει πανω απο οτι χρειαζεται ειναι ασκοπο, ποσο μαλλον πανω απο το επιτρεπτο οριο. Ωστοσο επειδη ειναι ψηλα ο κομβος μπορει να εχει καλη οπτικη σε πολλα πεδια.
> Αλλα μου φαινεται να μπορει να εκπεμπει τοσο αυξημενα εξοπλισμος που δεν εχει αυτη την δυνατοτητα.


Στο wind έχεις δηλωμένα 12db όμνι και senao 200mw (23db). 24db όμνι δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει στην αγορά  ::  

Το ότι σε πιάνω, δικαιολογείτε από την πολύ καλή σου οπτική σε πολλά πεδία, το ότι σε πιάνω τόσο δυνατά όμως, δικαιολογείτε μόνο με την υπερβολικά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ σου.

Φιλικά
Πάνος

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν δυο διαθέσιμα πιάτα για BB link

----------


## jamesbond

έχω και εγώ ένα if free!!!

----------


## acoul

> έχω και εγώ ένα if free!!!


εσύ αλλάζεις τα λινκ σαν πουκάμισα ... ψάχνουμε για μια ... μόνιμη κατάσταση !!

----------


## nektariosko

> Υπάρχουν δυο διαθέσιμα πιάτα για BB link



ξερεις που μενω οποτε...γυρνα το.. η καλυτερα γυρνατο στον raditz 9326..για παμε!!!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Υπάρχουν δυο διαθέσιμα πιάτα για BB link
> 
> 
> 
> ξερεις που μενω οποτε...γυρνα το.. η καλυτερα γυρνατο στον raditz 9326..για παμε!!!


τελικά σου αρέσουν οι κύκλοι ή τα τρίγωνα; παρεμπιπτόντως, τα λινκ στον Raditz παίζουν όλα, γιατί και εκεί βλέπω κάτι τρελούς κύκλους και τρίγωνα ...


```
 1. gw-tzortzis.ozonet.awmn           0.0%     3    0.7   0.8   0.7   0.9   0.1
 2. gw-ozonet.alexa.awmn              0.0%     3    1.7   1.4   1.2   1.7   0.3
 3. gw3.alexa.awmn                    0.0%     2    1.9   2.1   1.9   2.2   0.3
 4. gw3-nektariosko.alexa.awmn        0.0%     2    6.1   5.2   4.3   6.1   1.3
 5. ns0.raditz.ns.awmn                0.0%     2   14.2   9.4   4.6  14.2   6.8
```

ο commando έχει πάρει σειρά με voice call, άντε και για το άλλο ...

----------


## nektariosko

> τελικά σου αρέσουν οι κύκλοι ή τα τρίγωνα; παρεμπιπτόντως, τα λινκ στον Raditz παίζουν όλα, γιατί και εκεί βλέπω κάτι τρελούς κύκλους και τρίγωνα ...


για εξ πλέειν του μι τους κυκλους και τα τριγωνα του raditz ..


edit:του sv1cim δεν παιζει γιατι δεν εχει κεντραρει ακομα...

----------


## acoul

> για εξ πλέειν του μι τους κυκλους και τα τριγωνα του raditz ..





> climber<-->radiz<-->sc1cim<-->climber δηζ ιζ ε τράηάνγκλ
> nekatiosko<-->alexa<-->ozonet<-->tzortzis<-->nektariosko κύκλος


το ζητούμενο είναι να βγει καμιά νέα διαδρομή για να μοιραστεί καλύτερα η κίνηση του δικτύου.



> edit:του sv1cim δεν παιζει γιατι δεν εχει κεντραρει ακομα...


το λινκ στο wind δείχνει ενεργό.

----------


## nektariosko

> nekatiosko<-->alexa<-->ozonet<-->tzortzis<-->nektariosko κύκλος


σε αυτο δεν εχεις αδικο .



> το ζητούμενο είναι να βγει καμιά νέα διαδρομή για να μοιραστεί καλύτερα η κίνηση του δικτύου.


μαζι σου δεν διαφωνω!αλλα δεν ξεκουνιομαστε!!!



> edit:του sv1cim δεν παιζει γιατι δεν εχει κεντραρει ακομα...


φυσικα θα εριχνε το λινκ ο κλαϊμπερ γιατι ηδη μετακομισε.Αλλα με τηλ.επικοινωνια που ειχα εχθες ο κομβος του θα μετακομισει σε εναν κλαϊεντ που μενει τεεερμα ψηλα στον βυρωνα και οταν λεμε τερμα ενοουμε τεεερμα..ο Χρηστος εκει που εχει παει δεν εχει ΑΓΜΝ!!!



> το λινκ στο wind δείχνει ενεργό.


ειναι ανενεργο το λινκ στην πραγματικοτητα.
Για ξανα εξ πλεϊν του μι μπεϊμπι και ασε τα ταβερνακια!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ... και ασε τα ταβερνακια!!


ταβερνάκια ... αυτά πάνε, δεν ξαρνάρχονται πια ...

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> ... και ασε τα ταβερνακια!!  
> 
> 
> ταβερνάκια ... αυτά πάνε, δεν ξαρνάρχονται πια ...


ασε ,,για κανονισε λεμε ....και σου λεω εγω...

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγο αστοχίας του τροφοδοτικού. υπομονή ...

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος είναι σε λειτουργία εδώ και κάποιες ώρες με το παλιό psu το οποίο αποφάσισε να λειτουργήσει κανονικά. είναι σε στενή παρακολούθηση ...

----------


## acoul

μπράβο tzirtzi !! το λινκ δουλεύει καλύτερα από πριν μετά την παρέμβασή σου στα πιάτα !!

----------


## acoul

σηκώθηκε πριν από λίγο το λινκ με titana μετά από ταρατσάδα του titana με πολύ καλό σήμα. θα γίνει ένα τελικό αλφάδιασμα σε όλα τα λινκ όταν με το καλό ετοιμαστεί και ο danimoth  ::

----------


## tzortzisd

Καμια φορα η τυχη ειναι με το μερος μας!!!!
Positive thinking!!!!

----------


## Neuro

Καλορίζικο και σε εσάς.

----------


## acoul

Εξαιρετική μέρα για αλφάδια στον κόμβο αρκεί να βρούμε τον κομβούχο ... !!  ::

----------


## tana

Συμφωνώ  ::  !

Για να δούμε θα πέσει κάτω απο -80 μετά το αλφάδι?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Συμφωνώ  !
> 
> Για να δούμε θα πέσει κάτω απο -80 μετά το αλφάδι?


από ότι βλέπω προς στιγμήν είναι η μόνη σου έξοδος ...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ταχύτατοι είστε. Εύγε  ::

----------


## acoul

ενημερώθηκε η πανοραμική του κόμβου. ήταν λίγο project στο hugin ...

----------


## radio 623

Μήπως έχει πέσει το AP;

----------


## radio 623

Μάλλον δικό μου ήταν το πρόβλημα. Όλα οκ

----------


## jamesbond

κάνα free if παίζει να βγάλουμε το πιο εύκολο λίνκ που έχει γίνει ποτέ????

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας και θα παραμείνει κάτω μέχρι να επιστρέψει ο κομβούχος, από εβδομάδα δηλαδή, ο οποίος είναι εκτός Αθηνών.

Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες του κόμβου να αναβαθμιστούν το ταχύτερο δυνατό σε κόμβους κορμού ώστε να αρχίσουν και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους να συνεισφέρουν στην ραχοκοκαλιά του δικτύου, να απολαμβάνουν πολύ υψηλότερες ταχύτητες και να μην έχουν αποκλεισμούς από το δίκτυο όταν προκύπτουν προβλήματα όπως αυτό εδώ.

Ευχή να μη πέσει στο /dev/null η ευχή ...

@james: βρίσκεσαι σε μια ηλικία που θα πρέπει να σε εξιτάρουν τα δύσκολα όχι τα εύκολα ... αν κερνάς καφέ έρχομαι ταρατσάδα για consulting και παντρολογήματα, ο tzortzis έχει παντρέψει τα if του εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## Neuro

> ο tzortzis έχει παντρέψει τα if του εδώ και καιρό.


"Όποιος δε πάντρεψε if και δεν έχτισε κόμβο, δε ξέρει τι πάει να πει AWMN" που λέγαν και οι παλιοί.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## radio 623

Προσωπικά, λόγω ιδιαίτερα δύσκολης θέσης του σπιτιού μου - είμαι σε πλευρά λόφου και περιτοιχισμένος από ψηλά κτήρια - δεν έχω εναλλακτική παρά να συνδέομαι ως πελάτης στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο, καθώς είναι και ο μοναδικός προς τον οποίο έχω οπτική επαφή. Η επόμενη λύση είναι να στήσω κεραιοσύστημα σε διπλανή πολυκατοικία..

----------


## tana

Παίδες καλησπέρα,

Πρόσφατα σήκωσα ένα AP κοντά στον Tzortzi. Εάν έχετε οπτική στείλτε ένα pm για να συνδεθείτε.

Θοδωρής.

----------


## Danimoth

Link Danimoth-tzortzis down. Από την πλευρά μου δεν διαπίστωσα πρόβλημα.

----------


## anka

> Link Danimoth-tzortzis down. Από την πλευρά μου δεν διαπίστωσα πρόβλημα.


Πρέπει να είναι κάτω ο κόμβος και απλά το subnet του έχει "στοιχειώσει"  ::  


```
C:\Users\AnKa>tracert 10.2.114.65

Tracing route to ap.tzortzis.awmn [10.2.114.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.jkond.awmn [10.87.197.154]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-jkond.mary.awmn [10.83.251.250]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-mary.philip.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5     2 ms     5 ms     1 ms  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  6    13 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-dgi.warhawk.awmn [10.23.26.42]
  7  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn [10.2.93.37]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```



```
gw-awmn.anka.awmn> show ip bgp 10.2.114.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.2.114.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.87.197.145 10.87.197.150 10.87.197.158 10.87.197.161
  3119 633 2125 3507 8580 8580 4704 10016 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 7578 7284 7051 3990 1702 6840 38 2379 913 9355 2578 7642 13550 12033 14583
    10.87.197.154 from 10.87.197.154 (10.83.251.241)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Tue Dec 23 21:36:10 2008

  7347 4097 633 2125 3507 8580 8580 4704 10016 3749 2662 4592 7522 5078 7578 7284 7051 3990 1702 6840 38 2379 913 9355 2578 7642 13550 12033 14583
    10.87.197.150 from 10.87.197.150 (10.2.33.15)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Tue Dec 23 21:35:50 2008
```

----------


## acoul

στην προηγούμενη σελίδα γίνεται η σχετική αναφορά του προβλήματος. καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!

----------


## Danimoth

Ουπς δεν το πρόσεξα  ::

----------


## acoul

Up up up ο Λυκαβηττός ... !!

----------


## Danimoth

Welcome! :}

1) Fast Frames plz
2) Γιατί είπαμε ότι δεν είναι στους ενεργούς κόμβους αυτό το τοπικ?

----------


## radio 623

Θαυμάσια - ένα ευχαριστώ απο μένα.

----------


## acoul

άλλαξε το DNS που δίνει αυτόματα ο DHCP server στο Access Point του κόμβου να δείχνει στο 10.0.0.1. η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο AWMN από το AP προσφέρεται με την ελπίδα να φιλοτιμηθούν κάποιοι λιγοστοί έστω από τους πελάτες που το χρησιμοποιούν κατά καιρούς και να προσφέρουν και οι ίδιοι κάποια στιγμή στο ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο του AWMN με δημιουργία νέων και χρήσιμων κόμβων κορμού.

όλες οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν στο πλαίσιο χόμπι, best effort και ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. επιπλέον όλα έχουν ένα κύκλο ζωής και ότι δεν ανανεώνεται πεθαίνει.

να θυμίσω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι το AWMN έχει ανάγκη από κόσμο που σκέφτεται τι έχω να προσφέρω στο AWMN και όχι τι έχω να πάρω. αν δεν φροντίζουμε την χήνα με τα χρυσά αυγά, τότε αυτή θα μας τελειώσει όπως ο Αμαζόνιος, το πράσινο, το νερό, οι πάγοι, η ζωή στην θάλασσα και άλλα που έχουν φορτωθεί στο κάρο του δε βαριέσαι αδερφέ και ώχου και δεν με νοιάζει ωρέ παληκάρια !!!

----------


## stevenp

Down εδώ και κανα δύο μέρες. Καμιά ενημέρωση;

----------

